
Crowdsourced database of Augmented Reality developers and makers - mentalsnack
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11HRSn4UFf4IUWVOXiy5K8H1EQBYyaO3gB2PT6oyTCxc/
======
mentalsnack
I’m considering creating an overall database where AR developers and makers
will be presented. Plus, I think it will be great to share contacts with each
other so that AR community can grow.

For now I’ve created and shared a simple online Google Spreadsheet where
everyone can add their own information. Please, feel free to add your
information
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11HRSn4UFf4IUWVOXiy5K...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11HRSn4UFf4IUWVOXiy5K8H1EQBYyaO3gB2PT6oyTCxc/)

P.S., Later we might be able to create some new cool project based on this
data.

Best, Dan

